# Cypripedium macranthum



## Berthold (May 7, 2012)

Seeds collected in the Altai mountains/Russia in 1995


----------



## W. Beetus (May 7, 2012)

Great, dark color!


----------



## monocotman (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic colour!
David


----------



## tocarmar (May 7, 2012)

They look sick!! Send them too me to nurse them back to health!!  Very nice!! If you have extra pollen I could use it!!


----------



## Dido (May 7, 2012)

Nice one Berthold, like them


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2012)

Nice - someone needs to hybridize these deeper colored C. macranthos with larger flowered species like C. tibeticum or C. macranthos "hoteiatsumorianum" then back crossing it to Sabine or a large dark C. x ventricosum. I envision a extra large deep colored flower eventually. Of course I'd be near death by the time plants got to flowering size. Long term hybrid line development is for young people :rollhappy:


----------



## Berthold (May 7, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice - someone needs to hybridize these deeper colored C. macranthos with larger flowered species like C. tibeticum or C. macranthos "hoteiatsumorianum" then back crossing it to Sabine or a large dark C. x ventricosum. I envision a extra large deep colored flower eventually. Of course I'd be near death by the time plants got to flowering size. Long term hybrid line development is for young people :rollhappy:



If such things happen I hope I will be dead. :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2012)

Berthold said:


> If such things happen I hope I will be dead. :evil:



Ah, you are a purist, huh? :evil:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2012)

I posted this some years ago, so here it is again for those who were lucky enough to miss it the first go 'round.

It is my vision of the ultimate, HUGE, RED Cypripedium flower. I call it Cypripedium Red Rooster. Mad monkey man on the left for scale:


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2012)

Nice. Did you grow them from seed!?!


----------



## Berthold (May 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Did you grow them from seed!?!



I got them as two years old just deflasked seedling. They were sowed by Walter Bongard.


----------



## tenman (May 9, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------

